# Clippers vs Rockets Series



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

My take on the series. 

tl;dr: Clippers in SIx.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

qross1fan said:


> My take on the series.
> 
> tl;dr: Clippers in SIx.



Hmmm ... I don't know ... CP3 not playing in first game and these guys are exhausted ... BUT, we have Baby Doc. I'll hope for Clippers in 6 or 7


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

No Paul breaks my wittle heart


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

That was so beautiful I cried


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

My game one recap.....still can't believe we took it!!!!

Blake has been beyond amazing, minus a few mental midget moments in Round 1.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Well deserved win. Rockets just laid an egg. Probably the worst playoff loss in franchise history. 

What a joke of a showing. They thought they had it wrapped up without Paul.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandy is back posting on the site?

That's awesome. Welcome back. I liked you in Moesha.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Quick write-up.

Not expecting a win here, Rockets should come out with some major intensity and possibly have the game put away late in the third. Rivers needs another huge night for us to have a chance, and I mean HUGE.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Man, we nearly had Game two, finally had a chance to rewatch it. The second quarter was beautiful, but then fatigue hit and the Rockets just couldn't miss. Call the freebies too much, or not, the Clippers should have hung on to take the 2-nil lead. Blake played out of his mind, again but got no help. My recap is here.


----------

